# Foreman turning 29.5??



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

so my buddy was wondering if his 08 foreman could turn 29.5 skinnies. he has HL clutch kit hmf triangle snorkel 28in backs(skinnies) i think he could he turns the 28in pretty good now but i was wantin to c what yall think!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I doubt he can turn them in bad sticky stuff. If he's just a trail bike with moderate mud riding, he'll _probably_ do alright.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

The 29.5 skinnies are 5 lbs heavier per tire than the 28" skinny backs...That will make a big difference when he gets in pretty sticky mud...He might be ok with a gear reduction kit though


----------



## buzz007 (May 5, 2009)

I personally dont have 29.5 but I do here that with the GR you can turn them very well in most any mud. I think they(GR) can be had now for around $300


----------



## hondaman (Feb 23, 2010)

*your buddies foreman.*

i have a buddy who has a 06 foreman with a clutch kit and an hmf pipe and he turns 29.5 outlaws with no problems.


----------



## littlebigrancher (Aug 25, 2009)

yep same here. i am on a 420 with 29.5 skinnys and unless i get in peanut butter i am just fine.


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

should be fine in watery type mud but if he wants the extra insurance he needs the GR


----------

